# Help Picking Out a Roubaix



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

Short Version:

Is the Roubaix Comp Compact worth the extra $850 over a Roubaix Sport 105 for a non-competitive, non-group riding recreational cyclist? I could swing the Comp Compact but it's really a bit more than I want to spend on a bike and would be a stretch. I don't know much about the different wheels, cranks and brakes between the two. I know the differences in the drive trains.

Loooonnnnnggggg Version:

I'm looking to buy my 2nd ever road bike. I've been riding a 2006 Giant OCR 2 (Large). I went in to get a fit and the fitter told my that he can make it a bit better but that the bike was really too small for me. He sat me on a 61 Roubaix and went through why it would be more comfortable. I agreed with him and didn't really feel like he was just trying to sell a new bike, didn't even charge me for what we had gotten to in the fitting. 

I really got serious about cycling last year and did over 1500 miles. Previous years I rode varying amounts but never over 750 miles a year. This year my goal is 2000 miles, but I'm already 500 miles in this year (on the trainer) so I'm excited about how many miles I can do, especially on a bike that fits. I usually ride solo, don't do any group rides, zero interest in ever racing. Would like to do a century at some point.

Right now I'm leaning towards the Roubaix Sport 105 for 2,100. My reasoning is that the Tiagra FD / 105 RD are going to be an improvement over what I currently have, and I've never felt like the components on my OCR have ever held me back (it has the original Tiagra / 105 combo on it). I thought that maybe the Elite 105 would be a bit of a splurge but then realized that Comp Compact was only another 250 and would make sense to get the 11 speed Ultegra drive train. I thought that the Ultegra would be a bit of an overkill for me though. I've also thought that I might get the CG-Seatpost with the Sport 105 at a later date. 

They don't have either bike in my size (or that close) but will try and see if they have other bikes with those drive trains I can test this weekend.


----------



## Katy Trail B (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is my short version.

First I also just picked up a Roubaix Comp in Red. I don't race any more but will be doing many century rides. I think it is worth getting the Ultegra 11 speed with the 32 cassette as I will be climbing some pretty good small mountains/hills. If I were you and set on that price range though, I would wait as the 105 11 speed will be here in the late summer early fall. Or you could buy the Comp now and enjoy it all summer. I also have the CG-R Post coming and can't wait to see the difference. But I also think the Ultegra shifting is very close to Dura Ace 9000. I think you would enjoy it!

Too bad they don't have any to test!!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Katy Trail B said:


> Here is my short version.
> 
> First I also just picked up a Roubaix Comp in Red. I don't race any more but will be doing many century rides. I think it is worth getting the Ultegra 11 speed with the 32 cassette as I will be climbing some pretty good small mountains/hills. If I were you and set on that price range though, I would wait as the 105 11 speed will be here in the late summer early fall. Or you could buy the Comp now and enjoy it all summer. I also have the CG-R Post coming and can't wait to see the difference. But I also think the Ultegra shifting is very close to Dura Ace 9000. I think you would enjoy it!
> 
> Too bad they don't have any to test!!


OP...this^^ is good advice. Ultegra 11s is worth the price of entry.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

To the OP, if you get 105 have them install the DA 9000 cables on the derailleurs. I have these cables on my 105 setup and it dramatically improves the shifting. Be advised that 5700 105 does not shift that great with the stock Jagwire cables IME. I've test ridden a 6800 11sp bike and honestly didn't feel as much of a difference as I was expecting. I'm going to test ride 6800 again as I was planning to upgrade to 6800 later this year, but I need to be able to feel a difference to justify the upgrade. Also, next year 105 goes 11sp so if you can wait until Sept/Oct. you could buy a new 2015 11sp 105 Roubaix.

Another option would be to buy the $2100 Roubaix 105/Tiagra mix, ride it for a while and upgrade to 105 5800 next year. You should be able to buy 5800 105 from the UK sites for around $400-450 once it is released. Sell your old 105/Tiagra stuff for $200-250 and it won't cost you much out of pocket.


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. If I want to upgrade to an 11 speed setup in the future wouldn't I need at least new hubs. 

My original thinking was to get my current bike more comfortable ride it the test of the year and either catch something on sale or get the 11 speed setup this fall. To get my current bike more comfortable was going to take a new stem and seat so I don't want to throw money away into something that's going to be less than ideal.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Up and Atom said:


> Thanks for the responses. If I want to upgrade to an 11 speed setup in the future wouldn't I need at least new hubs.


If it's a 2014 Roubaix you can have the bike shop check to see if the rear wheel has an 11sp hub. If it does there will be a 1.85mm spacer installed on the hub to work with a 10sp cassette.


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks again for the responses but looks like it's all a moot point. Went to the shop tonight and they said they're sold out for the year for the Roubaix Sport 105 in my size (61). Now I'm going to have to bite the bullet and scrape up the cash for the comp compact. Doling out the cash is going to suck but I'm actually kind of excited about the bike. After all it's an investment in my health and happiness right?


----------



## SpokeBroke (Mar 15, 2011)

Up and Atom said:


> Thanks again for the responses but looks like it's all a moot point. Went to the shop tonight and they said they're sold out for the year for the Roubaix Sport 105 in my size (61). Now I'm going to have to bite the bullet and scrape up the cash for the comp compact. Doling out the cash is going to suck but I'm actually kind of excited about the bike. After all it's an investment in my health and happiness right?


That's exactly the way to think about it. I got a Roubaix Expert new in 2011, it was a lot more than I wanted to spend, but several years and seven or eight thousand miles later I am still thrilled with the bike. I have since upgraded wheels, and it is my go-to road bike for the foreseeable future. Go for it!


----------



## Katy Trail B (Jun 12, 2011)

Up and Atom said:


> Thanks again for the responses but looks like it's all a moot point. Went to the shop tonight and they said they're sold out for the year for the Roubaix Sport 105 in my size (61). Now I'm going to have to bite the bullet and scrape up the cash for the comp compact. Doling out the cash is going to suck but I'm actually kind of excited about the bike. After all it's an investment in my health and happiness right?


Glad to hear you are pulling the Trigger on the Comp!! What color are you getting?? And yes it is a investment in your health physical and mental. Riding a good bike and having a good ride for me is pure pleasure and mental relaxation!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

In my size the Red Comp is sold out for the year. I put some money down today on the black which unfortunately is backordered. I could be #2 on the list or #200 on the list for when they come in. Should find out more on Monday when the store calls their regional rep. 

Apparently all the tall people have scooped up the 61 cm frames. The Comp is as high in price as I can go, so if this doesn't work out I'll have to look somewhere else. 

I got a chance to ride the Comp in a size 58 this morning and it was pretty sweet. I rode my bike to the shop and the difference was night and day. It put a pretty big smile on my face, then I thought of the price and I was still smiling so it wasn't too hard to pull the trigger.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

Just one question....this is a big purchase for you, so why have you not considered other bikes/brands? 

There are a lot of very good bikes out there in the price range you're considering, and some come with better stock components than the bikes you've mentioned. May be worth it to shop around a bit.


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

jeepsouth said:


> Just one question....this is a big purchase for you, so why have you not considered other bikes/brands?


I'm not really a 'brand name' type person, I understand what you're pointing out, the Roubaix isn't the only good relaxed geometry bike on the market. The local bike shop that I feel the most comfortable with only deals Specialized though. Of all the LBS I've been to they've treated me the best so I want to reward them with my business for a major purchase if at all possible.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Up and Atom said:


> I'm not really a 'brand name' type person, I understand what you're pointing out, the Roubaix isn't the only good relaxed geometry bike on the market. The local bike shop that I feel the most comfortable with only deals Specialized though. *Of all the LBS I've been to they've treated me the best so I want to reward them with my business for a major purchase if at all possible.*


That's what made the difference to me.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

Up and Atom said:


> I'm not really a 'brand name' type person, I understand what you're pointing out, the Roubaix isn't the only good relaxed geometry bike on the market. The local bike shop that I feel the most comfortable with only deals Specialized though. Of all the LBS I've been to they've treated me the best so I want to reward them with my business for a major purchase if at all possible.


Ok....just curious because you seem to be putting a good bit of thought into this purchase and I just wondered why you settled on those two bikes so quickly. Now I know.
Thanks, and good luck with your new bike.


----------

